# coughing pigeon



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hiii 
my female pigeon is coughing, breathing while opening and closing the beak, making a sound like whizzing[i noticed this all 1 week ago] althought she doesnt make it now[only whizzing]. but she really seems healthy. i dont know y but after female behaving like this, the pair has slowed the breeding process
they only mate once a day whereas 20 days ago they used to mate twice a day normally and when they where near to eggs they mated 5 times a day they have also stopped the nest making in the middle, female coughs sometimes [or more than that] daily 
so i m thinking to bring another pair of pigeons
my question is will they be effected by the cough [ i dont think so because the male is with it all the time but he is not coughing ] but then to i want to know
and plzzz say me what has haapened to the female and is their any homemade medicine[made with the substances available easily] that can be helpful to her because i cannot effort a vet  plzzz help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Isolate her from the other birds and keep eye on her. Hand feed her if she isn't eating enough or not at all and keep her warm and out of drafts of air.

She probably has a respiratory infection (never can be sure without diagnosis) but she needs antibiotics specific for that issue asap. PLEASE do not allow birds to mate and have more babies, as that adds to the stress. 

Her immune system is down due to stress, air quality, overcrowding or something else going on.

Here is a great article by Dr. Walker in regards to respiratory issues: http://www.ifpigeon.com/IF/update_feb_07/respiratory_infection.pdf *


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

skyeking,
she doesn't open the beak very large, just a little bit gap I can see 
and the male is with it for about 1 week after she started coughing but he is still healthy and uneffected so I think this is not respiratory infection 
and even she doesn't cough every then and now 
only when she eats the food in hurry or otherwise sometimes without any reasons for few seconds
what do u say about it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sinu jan said:


> skyeking,
> she doesn't open the beak very large, just a little bit gap I can see
> and the male is with it for about 1 week after she started coughing but he is still healthy and uneffected so I think this is not respiratory infection
> and even she doesn't cough every then and now
> ...


*You need to check the beak and gently open, perhaps she has canker or some blockage that needs immediate attention, it is best to isolate her and bring her in. If this is canker growth she needs medication asap-metrodonizole and/or spartrix tabs.*


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

sinu jan said:


> skyeking,
> she doesn't open the beak very large, just a little bit gap I can see
> and the male is with it for about 1 week after she started coughing but he is still healthy and uneffected so I think this is not respiratory infection
> and even she doesn't cough every then and now
> ...


Skyeking is right. Without diagnosis, medicine can't be suggested and could be a respiratory problem. However, I had a similar problem with a bird and diagnosed with a mite problem in the crop area for which Ivermectin injectable two drops behind head(upper neck area) cleared the problem. You said that she is eating and aperantly your statement shows that she is eating and not down with severity with the infection. So you can try the medicine and it can be available in a veterinary/poultry medicine shop costing one ampule about 34 rs.only.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

thank you for ur helps skyeking and mkdas
i m gonna isolate her and start the treatment


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sinu Jan,what are you going to treat her with and what for?
I just want to say that giving deworming med to sick bird can actually kill the bird if we don't know that the bird is down with worms. People have lost their pigeons to deworming med. Do you see any bad big droppings or do you see worms once in a while/any segments in the droppings? If not, I will never advise deworming a sick bird. Yes ivermectin can be used on the outside anytime.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Please answer Skyeking's question. Did you open the beak? What is color of the inside of mouth? Is it pale or dark reddish brown? Do you find any growth,lesion,plaque,slime,mucus or anything suspicious? Does the upper respiratory track or neck looks swollen?
Please try to buy metronidazole(inexpensive), enrofloxacin tablets sold under name "Meriquinn" its the cheapest brand and doxycycline tablets. You don't need to buy the whole strip,you can buy them loose if you have few birds.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

jass samoplay 
i have opened and seen her beak i think every thing is normal. its colour is pale not red 
i want to say that the bird is not at all sick its active and eats and drinks properly but i think it just drink less water 
the problem is thats it coughs and opens the beak little to breath 
jass samoplay plzz give me the names of the medicine which will be helpfull for her and available in my country and in medical store because i dont know address any poultry medicinal shop or something else and also say me how to give them medicines
plz help


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

To start with the treatment we must know what your bird is sick with. But....okay...trial and error.
Go to shop for veterinary medicines or chemists for humans may also have these medicines available with them for dogs and cats.
Ask for enrofloxacin,name of brand meriquinn or any other brand usually available in 150mg tablets. If you have two birds only,you will just need 3 tablets.
Ask for doxycycline,name of brand doxled or any other,you will need five tablets.
Ask for metronidazole,brand name flagyl,cheap and very easily available.
Please get these medicine and I will guide you with doses.


----------

